# Black Plum Leaf to Combat Radiation



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> A study from the Department of Radiobiology, Kasturba Medical College, in Kamataka, India, may help shine a light on ways to protect against modern-day radiation exposure.
> 
> These scientists studied the radioprotective effects of black plum leaf extract on mice exposed to high doses of gamma irradiation.
> 
> ...


Learn more: Black plum leaf extract protects against fatal effects of radiation

Considering today's environment, something to consider, huh?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds interesting especially since it's also helpful with diabetes.(I'm not but it has shown on both mother and fathers sides of the family.) Thanks for posting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

retired guard said:


> Sounds interesting especially since it's also helpful with diabetes.(I'm not but it has shown on both mother and fathers sides of the family.) Thanks for posting.


Just trying to help my friends be healthy. Dyin' ain't preppin'.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A similar study was conducted by the US Air Force in the mid 60s using IV vitamin C. It was found that in addition to being helpful in the healing process if it was administered prior to exposure the exposure limits were considerably higher. The Navy did a study that showed Vitamin C was also good at preventing problems from rapid decompression, Hypoxia and CO2 poisoning. It was found that increasing the tissue saturation of vitamin C combined with vitamin D and zinc the results were even better. These test were done on test pilots - relatively healthy individuals with high normal tolerance levels.

The three key components, C, D, and zinc combined with Echinatia are terrific immune system boosters and work best if administered prior to any trauma or illness. The down side is that it is nearly impossible to get the saturation levels administered in the testing without IV. You will never get the levels of C and zinc because what your body doesn't absorb is flushed out. Vitamin D, on the other hand will build up in body fat to dangerous levels long before you can get it into the right amounts in general body tissues.

Taking 2000 units of Vitamin C (unless you have an allergy) won't hurt you but you are wasting your time and money as most of it (up to 85%) is just flushed with urine.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Just trying to help my friends be healthy. Dyin' ain't preppin'.


I know you were snowed in, but where do you get this stuff? :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> I know you were snowed in, but where do you get this stuff? :lol:


Still looking! I just read the article, myself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Found something:

Black Plum Extract, Black Plum Extract Products, Black Plum Extract Suppliers and Manufacturers at Alibaba.com


----------

